
Why This $4,000 Renault Is as Disruptive as the Tesla Model 3 - kposehn
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/new-cars/12579/why-this-4000-renault-is-as-disruptive-as-the-tesla-model-3%3fsource=dam
======
statictype
>You couldn’t give a Model 3 away in Chennai or Bangalore.

If anyone would like to test that theory, please contact me. I will gladly
unburden you of your Model 3.

Indian roads and traffic conditions aren't the greatest but vehicles survive.
There are many people throwing money at premium vehicles.

The bigger issue is power. Both Chennai and Bangalore are plagued with energy
issues.

~~~
thisisit
Not mention the tariff. The amount of power consumed might put you in the
industrial consumption category.

------
joshu
Please replace URL with actual story URL? [http://www.thedrive.com/new-
cars/12579/why-this-4000-renault...](http://www.thedrive.com/new-
cars/12579/why-this-4000-renault-is-as-disruptive-as-the-tesla-model-3)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Sure, but then it would just be a repost from two weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14807222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14807222)

------
gt565k
It's a freaking coffin. Only reason it can cost $4000 is because safety
regulations in india are non-existent.

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14807222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14807222)

------
olegkikin
Crash test:

[https://youtu.be/a3Xiw-xP3HA?t=15](https://youtu.be/a3Xiw-xP3HA?t=15)

No airbags, no crumple zones. It's a suicide car.

For $4K you can buy a used Toyota that will likely outlast that garbage.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Wow, I thought gt565k was being hyperbolic when he called it a coffin. I
didn't know it was legal to sell a car without airbags or crumple zones
anywhere on the planet.

------
xiphias
Peter Thiel very clearly talks a lot about the difference between distruption
(making something new) and globalization (making something that works in
western countries work in poorer countries). This article clearly doesn't get
the huge difference between the two.

------
altano
> Among India’s 1.3 billion, the most popular form of transportation is the
> moped. Traffic fatalities here are among the highest in the world, with more
> than 200,000 people killed in 2015.

Wow.

------
b_ttercup
What's the safety like relative to other options in that price range for a
place like India?

------
warrenm
It's a Geo Metro

More or less

Brilliant

